# Corebox bit too short



## johnc1004 (Aug 19, 2012)

I need to use a corebox bit to make a handle on the side of a base I am making. I have a jig that I can mount on the base that is 3/4" thick. The base plate on my router is 3/8" wide. My 5/8" corebox bit is only 1-3/4" in length. Does anyone know where you can find a longer corebox bit? My bushing is for a 5/8" bit, so a collet extension is too large to fit thru the bushing. I would appreciate any advice if anyone has any suggestions.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Check magnate.net, there are some long ornamental milling bits that might work for you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I will suggest you use the bigger guides with the Extension..

1 1/2" brass guides
1-3/4" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

Router Collet Extension
MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review

===


johnc1004 said:


> I need to use a corebox bit to make a handle on the side of a base I am making. I have a jig that I can mount on the base that is 3/4" thick. The base plate on my router is 3/8" wide. My 5/8" corebox bit is only 1-3/4" in length. Does anyone know where you can find a longer corebox bit? My bushing is for a 5/8" bit, so a collet extension is too large to fit thru the bushing. I would appreciate any advice if anyone has any suggestions.


----------

